# Green Mile 11/21/2020



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Fished the afternoon. Not much bait in the water so not many fish. Found fish here and there walking the length of the pier. Caught mostly small blues and a few small specks. Biggest surprise was three 24-25” blue cats caught at the end. In the stomach of one catfish was one small menhaden, one perch and two partially digested unidentifiable fish.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I did not catch the cats. We need an edit function like before!


----------



## Fisherman Bob (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks for the report - nice catfish - looks like the one in the picture was caught on some flavor of fishbite


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Yes it was a bait / Fishbites combo. Either shrimp or cut bait...not sure which.


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

Could these be saltwater hard head catfish?


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

csurp,
These are blue catfish. The one in the photo was about 7 pounds. Not hardhead or gafftopsail.


----------

